# Actual Cage Free Eggs?



## CyberSlag5k (Feb 26, 2009)

I buy those Eggland's Best eggs for like $3.50 per dozen, because I believe that battery caged chickens are inhuman and less healthy. However, I've heard that a lot of egg sellers just put "Cage Free" or "Free Range" on their cartons and get away with it by letting their chickens around around for an hour a week or just before they die.

Since there doesn't appear to be an FDA seal (or if there is I haven't seen it) that sets a standard for cage free products, is there a list or a website or something that says which eggs are actually cage free/free range and which aren't? I don't mind paying $4 per dozen eggs, but I want to make sure that what I'm paying for is legitimate.

Thank you.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 26, 2009)

It's the USDA that regulates this.

Cage-free means they are not kept in cages.  But that's it.  Nothing more about how they are kept without cages.

I think you are confusing "cage free" with "free range" as written about in the book _The Omnivore's Dilemma_ by Michael Pollan.  Free range chickens are supposed to have access to the outdoors, so they can range freely

Supposedly, some producers limit the chickens access to the outdoors.  Some are said to only allow them to go out later in their life when they have no desire to do so.


----------



## miniman (Feb 26, 2009)

We also have barn eggs over here, where the birds are loose in the barns.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere on this site that the Feds say you can call a chicken or its eggs free range if you leave the coop door open for 5 minutes a day so the chickens can go out if they want to.

I doubt that any mass marketed eggs are from chickens living some idyllic life style where they are actually free to roam around at will all day as they would have done 300 years ago (in colonial America for example).


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

Frankly, the only way you can absolutely ensure you're getting eggs from "cage free" or "free range" hens is to purchase from someone local where you can actually see the conditions the birds are raised in.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 26, 2009)

Our farmer's market has eggs from locally raised chickens.  I used to fork out $5 a carton for those.  And I try to support local farmers whenever I can.

Unfortunately, I think what Breezy said is true.  For instance, the US regulators say you can't ship peanut butter laced with salmonella.  They say you can't push a cow to slaughter with a fork lift, you can't mix spinach with poo.  You don't hear too much of local farm CEOs making unethical decisions to the detriment of our food supply.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

$5 a dozen - arggh.  I feel for you.  Around here I can get local free-range for $3.50/dozen tops.  And that includes an assortment of white, brown, & blue-green (Aracauna) eggs.  

I sorely miss not having my own hens as I did back in NY, but am already in the planning stages for starting up another little home flock here in VA.  Those were some darn good eggs!!


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Feb 26, 2009)

Right. Companies can get away with saying the eggs are cage free or free range, and really have them not be (yay de-regulation). But surely there must be some reputable suppliers or a watch-dog website.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 26, 2009)

If they say cage free, I'll bet they aren't in cages.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a Humane Society page on egg carton labeling:

A Brief Guide to Egg Carton Labels and Their Relevance to Animal Welfare


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

jennyema said:


> If they say cage free, I'll bet they aren't in cages.


 
That's not really the point. All "cage free" means is that, yes, the birds aren't technically kept confined to cages. However, instead of the cages they can legally be kept crammed beak-to-butt in dark, indoor building pens. Can they move a bit more? Yes. Is it much better than the cages? Somewhat doubtful.

All "cage free" means is just that - "cage free". It doesn't mean the quality of their lives or the quality of the eggs is much different.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Feb 26, 2009)

Exactly. The term is dubious. What I'm looking for is some sort of report that says "These eggs are actually cage free, the chickens can roam around all day. These eggs are actually free range, the chickens spend half of the day outside." Does that exist?


----------



## vyapti (Feb 26, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> However, instead of the cages they can legally be kept crammed beak-to-butt in dark, indoor building pens.



Actually, they cut off the beaks


----------



## mcnerd (Feb 26, 2009)

How does an egg know whether it was in a cage or not?


----------



## vyapti (Feb 26, 2009)

The egg isn't alive, or even fertilized.  It's just a menstrual cast off.  The chicken knows, though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> How does an egg know whether it was in a cage or not?


 
Don't start with me Mcnerd - lol!!

The egg doesn't know, but some of us feel that the animal that's providing us with this tasty source of protein is entitled to a humane existence.

In addition, from somone who used to raise her own little flock of egglayers, eggs from hens allowed to truly wander outdoors in a decent amount of space - even if penned & not truly "free range", produce eggs that are definitely superior in quality & taste to those produced by their poorer-kept cousins.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 26, 2009)

Y'all come visit--I will sell you all the "real" eggs you want for $5 a dozen!!  I sell mine for $2 a dozen, and some folks gripe about that.  

I will even leave the straw, feathers and bits of poo on them for a real down on the farm experience.

Bring cartons--I am almost out.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 26, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> Y'all come visit--I will sell you all the "real" eggs you want for $5 a dozen!!  I sell mine for $2 a dozen, and some folks gripe about that.
> 
> I will even leave the straw, feathers and bits of poo on them for a real down on the farm experience.
> 
> Bring cartons--I am almost out.



 Tell the truth....20+ years ago I was picking up about 12-15 dozen per day...Going price was $1 dozen...They frowned at the price, but kept coming back for more....It was a great hobby!


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Feb 26, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Don't start with me Mcnerd - lol!!
> 
> The egg doesn't know, but some of us feel that the animal that's providing us with this tasty source of protein is entitled to a humane existence.
> 
> In addition, from somone who used to raise her own little flock of egglayers, eggs from hens allowed to truly wander outdoors in a decent amount of space - even if penned & not truly "free range", produce eggs that are definitely superior in quality & taste to those produced by their poorer-kept cousins.



And if the humane aspect weren't enough (though it should be), I've heard that pastured chicken eggs (meaning the chickens can run around outside as much as they want) have 40% of the cholesterol as battery raised chicken eggs. I believe the rule is the more free the bird, the healthier the egg.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> That's not really the point. All "cage free" means is that, yes, the birds aren't technically kept confined to cages. However, instead of the cages they can legally be kept crammed beak-to-butt in dark, indoor building pens. Can they move a bit more? Yes. Is it much better than the cages? Somewhat doubtful.
> 
> All "cage free" means is just that - "cage free". It doesn't mean the quality of their lives or the quality of the eggs is much different.
> 
> Also, like I said before "cage-free and "free-range" are two differnt things.  Don't confuse them.


 
Thats what I said upthread. All it means is that they don't live in cages.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2009)

Also, "cage-free" and "free-range" are different concepts which should not be confused.


----------

